# couplers, couplers, couplers



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm trying to learn different styles of couplers. Some look very similar but are different. Did Lionel use a different style coupler than Gilbert and can you tell the difference in who manufactured rolling stock by the coupler?
Here are two cars with similar but different couplers on ebay. One has a small metal screw and the other doesn't. Do these styles have different names? Is there a way to distinguish rolling stock from those made by Gilbert and Lionel after Lionel bought out Gilbert and reproduced their items?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...b9b57dc&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=131589978138


http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...b9b57dc&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=131589978138


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The second car has a plastic pikemaster coupler popular in the 60's. The other is a standard knuckle. They have slight variations based on how they mount on the truck. Also they replaced latch couplers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The second coupler is indeed a pike master coupler. Non-functional, meaning it doesn't open or close, but stays shut. The first one looks like a newer lionel-style coupler. After examining it closer, I think it's a newer-style Lionel coupler.. Just by going on the car,s #, it would say to me newer.. Remember, link style couplers start with a 600 number, knuckle start with a 900, and then you have the cheap Pikemaster style coupler. That tank car was made in 1996, so it is a Lionel coupler made for it's S gauge products.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In reply to your interest identifying production here is some top level information. Gilbert production from 1946 through 1959 were 3 digit numbered. 1946 used unweighted thin shank link couplers, 1947 had unweighted thick shank couplers. 1948 used brass weighted couplers, 1949 through the end of link coupler production used black weights. Knuckle coupler production began in 1952 and lasted through 1966. Except for some very limited early production all the knuckle couplers were the same except for some mounting attachment details. You will find a lot of link coupler cars at train shows that were converted to knuckle couplers. In 1957 Gilbert instituted a 5 digit number system. These numbers have a "2" as the first digit. Much of the 1957 production was 3 digit equipment in 5 digit boxes.
Gilbert introduced the Pikemaster system in 1961 as a lower cost alternative. The knuckle coupler cars were still made as well. The second car you posted is one of those Pikemaster cars. Gilbert also made some cars in the 60's with solid molded non operating knuckle couplers.
Lionel production began in 1979 with 4 digit numbers, most of which begin with an "8" or a "9". Lionel then switched to a 5 digit number system, the American Flyer line equipment has a "4" as the first digit. As you can see from your first photo Lionel has redesigned the couplers as well as the trucks. All American Flyer knuckle couplers will work together as do American Models, SHS and MTH production couplers.
With experience it is easy to tell the Lionel from Gilbert production.The painting/lettering techniques and materials are different resulting in subtle differences in the finished products.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you all. That is a wealth of information.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

The journals on the trucks (over the wheel centers) were stamped silver metal on link coupler cars. If you see them on knuckle couple cars, they were most likely changed to the new version.


----------

